# On Line Missing Point Request



## jmbgeg (Feb 23, 2010)

I have two legs on the San Joaquins (Sacramento-Bakersfield and Bakersfield-Martinez) as well as two Thruway trips (Bakersfield-Las Vegas round trip) that never posted. I posted the reservation codes, yicket numbers, stations and dates) on the missing credits link on the AGR site last week. How long does it take AGR to verify and post missing credits using that link?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 23, 2010)

I would suggest that you call AGR. I have had two occasions where I sent a missing point e-mail

and never received a response. Only after I called did the points post.

Good Luck.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 23, 2010)

The missing points request form AFAIK is an automated process, it just looks up the info that you provided and if it checks out the points will post. If anything is amiss, then it won't work. There are no emails sent or anything like that, it's just the computer talking to the computer basically.

However to answer your question, if it's going to work you'll know within 48 hours if it's going to work. They even tell you that right on the opening screen.

I usually try twice, and I have had success on the second submission and I waited 4 days just to be safe between submissions, before I'll call AGR to get it fixed.


----------



## jmbgeg (Feb 23, 2010)

AlanB said:


> The missing points request form AFAIK is an automated process, it just looks up the info that you provided and if it checks out the points will post. If anything is amiss, then it won't work. There are no emails sent or anything like that, it's just the computer talking to the computer basically.
> However to answer your question, if it's going to work you'll know within 48 hours if it's going to work. They even tell you that right on the opening screen.
> 
> I usually try twice, and I have had success on the second submission and I waited 4 days just to be safe between submissions, before I'll call AGR to get it fixed.


The outbound San Joaquins and Thruway legs posted today. We will see if the return posts now.


----------



## IHC (Feb 25, 2010)

My points for trips taken on the Capitols aren't posting either. <_<

I've submitted the request for the missing points through the website twice, but still no points. Guess I need to call them. :angry:


----------



## AlanB (Feb 25, 2010)

Yup, if you've done the online request twice and still have gotten nothing, then it's not going to happen without human intervention. It's time for a phone call.


----------



## IHC (Mar 1, 2010)

I called last week and the agent told me it would take 3 weeks to get my points postd. :angry:


----------



## IHC (Mar 1, 2010)

I just called back, because I didn't trust the 3 week answer from the previous AGR rep, and this time the new rep posed my points right away with me still on the phone.

Why didn't the previous AGR rep just do that? :unsure:


----------



## MJL (Mar 3, 2010)

How far back can you request "missing" travel points? I have a friend who didn't sign up for AGR until recently, but wants to get credit for past trips.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 3, 2010)

MJL said:


> How far back can you request "missing" travel points? I have a friend who didn't sign up for AGR until recently, but wants to get credit for past trips.



IIRC, you can only go back 3 weeks if you weren't registered with AGR at the time you took the trip.


----------

